# "Consoles" tab issue



## techboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Noticed this morning...the "Consoles" tab at the top of the site is missing and the chatroom link is new. It's rather annoying to have to go to Forums and scroll down. Is there a way to get the Consoles tab back?

I see this:


----------



## chyyran (Jul 4, 2013)

Still here for me





Maybe its your monitor resolution


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2013)

What is your screen's resolution?
Because it's showing up fine for me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Your resolution must be too low.

on 1366x768 I get:





I'm also the only person in this thread to use the dark theme.  Woo.


----------



## techboy (Jul 4, 2013)

1024x768.

Neither of my dual monitors supports higher than 1280x1024 (which I can't read easily due to vision problems, and bigger text size breaks my software).

EDIT: These monitors, got for free: http://support.gateway.com/s/MONITOR/7004313/7004313sp3.shtml


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anything 1152x864 to 1280x1024 makes the Consoles tab show. Below that, no good.

Edit -

1152x864




1280x768



This way you can see what those two look like, though it might not be perfectly true to what you're used to since your monitor is a lower resolution.

Edit 2 - prime example, on my monitor that's 1920x1080, you can see a distinct width difference (1280 being wider of course, the entire screen being a little shorter, not visible in the picture).  On my 1366x768 display, however, they're identical widths.


----------



## techboy (Jul 4, 2013)

I just tried the 1152x864 setting. Acceptable. It's a bit smaller, but not nearly as bad as the 1280x1024 is.

Supporting the lower resolution would be appreciated, but I can make do I guess. I'm probably one of the few who's still using such low resolutions out of need.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey man you gotta do what you gotta do.  I remember the days (just a few years ago) where 1920x1080 was readable from normal sitting distance for me.  It's not really anymore unless I really try (or maybe I'm just spoiled by the 1366x768).

At some point you could try moving to (a) physically larger display(s).  You can run the same resolutions you run now, but everything will be larger on screen, so you might find yourself able to bump it up another resolution step or two and fit more on the screen while still keeping things an acceptable size.  Not that monitors grow on trees or anything.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2013)

If you have stylish (firefox/chrome extension), you can use it to hide some other tabs to make room for the Consoles one.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 5, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Your resolution must be too low.
> 
> on 1366x768 I get:
> 
> ...


You realize that there's another button under the search bar?
To be honest the search bar is even overlapping on higher res.


----------



## blinkzane (Jul 5, 2013)

zoom out on your browser


----------



## techboy (Jul 5, 2013)

I just realized this is an issue on iPad as well. No zoom or resolution to adjust there, and definitely no extensions  

Using chrome for iOS.

Any ideas for this platform?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 6, 2013)

techboy said:


> I just realized this is an issue on iPad as well. No zoom or resolution to adjust there, and definitely no extensions
> 
> Using chrome for iOS.
> 
> Any ideas for this platform?



Regular sized iPad? I am running Safari on the iPad Mini and cannot see the tab either.


----------



## techboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Regular sized iPad? I am running Safari on the iPad Mini and cannot see the tab either.


Yes. Regular iPad 3. Safari and chrome both have the issue.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 6, 2013)

techboy said:


> Yes. Regular iPad 3. Safari and chrome both have the issue.


^^ Using safari on my iPhone, can't see 'consoles' either.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

You and your inferior resolutions and silly white theme

1680x1050/dark theme masterrace ;o;


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You and your inferior resolutions and silly white theme
> 
> 1680x1050/dark theme masterrace ;o;


 
I can't help being used to the white theme since it's basically what I've been using since 2007... XD 

Just my personal opinion - since Shoptemp isn't selling carts anymore, and it's just reviews - it should be switched with the Consoles tab... as the consoles tab is easier to access the forum with.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I can't help being used to the white theme since it's basically what I've been using since 2007... XD
> 
> Just my personal opinion - since Shoptemp isn't selling carts anymore, and it's just reviews - it should be switched with the Consoles tab... as the consoles tab is easier to access the forum with.


 
I also used the White theme on IPB.
But Xenforo on White is just ugly :c


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I also used the White theme on IPB.
> But Xenforo on White is just ugly :c


 
To each their own. XD


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> To each their own. XD


 
Exactly.
Still, it's fun to say Darktheme masterrace ;p


----------



## techboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Noticed this morning...the "Consoles" tab at the top of the site is missing and the chatroom link is new. It's rather annoying to have to go to Forums and scroll down. Is there a way to get the Consoles tab back?

I see this:


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2013)

if you can't see the "consoles" tab, just click once on the "Forums" tab, it will take you to the forum index... which is basically the same


----------



## techboy (Jul 14, 2013)

That's what I've been doing on the iPad. Forums, then scrolling down and finding the console I wanted.

I figure I'd mention it simply because I felt it'd make more sense to put something less-used like shoptemp over there on the far right instead.


----------

